
Nvidia GPU-powered autonomous car teaches itself to see and steer - Robadob
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3062661/consumer-electronics/nvidia-gpu-powered-autonomous-car-teaches-itself-to-see-and-steer.html
======
Robadob
Sadly I don't think the video in this article contains the shorter one from
this years GTC keynote of the car driving through a few bushes whilst it was
still in the early stages of learning.

